# PSI Group Buy #1



## Monty (May 30, 2014)

I may be crazy, but as promised, I’m opening this PSI Group buy. This buy will only include pens, tubes, bushings, bits, razors, brushes and razor stands. PSI will give us the maximum discount, including the special price that is currently posted on their web site if our grand total is greater than $3000 based on this lowest per kit price. There will be a $8.95 shipping charge added to this order. I will divide this cost evenly among the participants. *Payment will be by Pay Pal ONLY*

   I will take participants that return the filled out spread sheet and submit it to me by midnight Sunday, June 1, 2014. *The email address for this buy is:
PSIGB at woodenwonderstx dot com
*
   No money will be due until I email you your confirmed total. Once I close the buy and see how many participants we have and the total cost, I may, at my discretion, divide the buy into 2 or 3 more manageable buys. If the response is too great, I may close the buy earlier. Your position will be determined by the order in which your spread sheet was received. Once this is done, I will email you and confirm your status in the buy, and, if you are in the first group, you will have 24 hours to make your Pay Pal payment. If I do not receive payment within 24 hours, you will be dropped from your position in the buy to the bottom of the list (if you still wish to participate). If the buy is divided into several buys, the second buy will take place in approximately 7-10 days, and if a third group, 7-10 days following that.

  There will be no minimum number of kits you need to purchase, so if all you want is 1 kit, you may participate. If you wish to participate, here is what you will need to do. I have obtained a spread sheet that listed all of the PSI kits without prices except the new kits. I have added the new kits with the prices but did have time to add the prices to the older kits so I will ask that you check the PSI web site to obtain the lowest listed price for the kits you wish to order. If the kit is listed as currently out of stock, please do not order it. There are 3 kits that are highlighted in yellow on the spread sheet. These kits are currently out of stock at PSI but are due in around June 16. You may order these kits, but be advised that I will not ship you order to you until I receive them and can ship your order complete. If any other  items become out of stock and will not be in before June 16, I will have them dropped from the order and refund your money for the items in question.

  REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:
• *There is no minimum purchase* 
*• 1. Email the completed spread sheet to me  *
*• 2. I will include all, even International addresses, but I will  not be responsible for lost packages once I have placed them in the mail.
• 3. Also reply to this thread so others know where they stand in line.  I will post an updated list of participants periodically through the weekend.*

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM Monday, June 2 as to your position in the buy and, if you are in the first group, you will have 24 hours to make your Pay Pal payment.  There is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you and you will be placed at the bottom of the list (so be careful and fill the required info out)!

(edit in) Any excess funds left from you order will either be refunded to you or donated to IAP at your request.
Also, it should go without saying that International orders will ship at the International Priority Mail rate.


*As of 6/1/14 at 10:15PM , I have received spread sheets from:
WalkOn
  ChrisN 
cestmoi
lwalden
Greg O"Sherwood
rrfd4
Edward Cypher
TonyL
Robert Sherlock
Karl 99
beck3906
randyrls
Dave
*


*We now have around $4200.*


----------



## ChrisN (May 30, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (May 30, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## PSNCO (May 30, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Bean_Counter (May 30, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Wheelman (May 31, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Quality Pen (May 31, 2014)

Thanks Mannie. I'm in but will get back sometime Sunday because my family is still visiting and will leave Sunday. But count me in!

Thank you for doing it.


----------



## WalkOn (May 31, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Monty (May 31, 2014)

My bad. I left out 2 letters of the email address. it is now correct.


----------



## firewhatfire (May 31, 2014)

I am in


----------



## lwalden (May 31, 2014)

I am in.


----------



## Karl_99 (May 31, 2014)

I'm in...

Thank you


----------



## Monty (May 31, 2014)

I've had one person PM me that they can't open an xls file. Can any suggest how they can open one?


----------



## TonyL (May 31, 2014)

Copy it using Save As. Rename it and open it locally directly from their Excel. That is worth a try.


----------



## ChrisN (May 31, 2014)

Monty said:


> I've had one person PM me that they can't open an xls file. Can any suggest how they can open one?



If you don't have Excel, use LibreOffice or OpenOffice. They will open Excel files, and they are free.


----------



## beck3906 (May 31, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## TonyL (May 31, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Edward Cypher (May 31, 2014)

I'm in hope I did everything right.


----------



## cestmoi (May 31, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks for coordinating this!


----------



## SteveG (May 31, 2014)

I have joined this group buy.


----------



## SteveG (May 31, 2014)

SteveG said:


> I have joined this group buy.



After further review I have decided to skip this buy. Manny, thanks for the substantial effort this will involve. Maybe next time.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm in for about $300. Hope we get there.

Thanks Mannie.


----------



## Dave Kartzman (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi Monty...

Is there any chance we could add Seam rippers and some pen supplies that are not listed in your spreadsheet? If we can, I'm in for $100 or more. Thanks.

Dave


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 1, 2014)

I need some seam rippers.


----------



## Bean_Counter (Jun 1, 2014)

I am going to withdraw from this buy... thanks for the offer Mannie


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jun 1, 2014)

Spreadsheet sent.  Thank you Mannie


----------



## Monty (Jun 1, 2014)

It has been brought to my attention that I missed a few of the newer pen kits. If you would like one that I missed, ie Cocava and Rollester, go ahead and add them to the spread sheet and submit them. Be sure to include the Cat. number on the sheet. 
I have also had requests for letter openers and seam rippers. Go ahead and add them also.

As it stands right now, 16 have indicated they will be ordering. So far I have received 9 spread sheets with a total of about $2,600. There is still about 8 hours left to submit your spread sheet.


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 1, 2014)

What about the flashlight kit? That's something I'd like to try.


----------



## Dave Kartzman (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi Monty...

I sent my spreadsheet in, and then realized I left something off, so you should have two emails from me. Please use the later spreadsheet.

Thanks....Dave


----------



## randyrls (Jun 1, 2014)

I sent in my spreadsheet.  Some of the items had no price listed so I understand my price will be different (higher).


----------



## theidlemind (Jun 1, 2014)

spread sheet sent,

Thanks for doing this......


----------



## TonyL (Jun 1, 2014)

My final SS was just sent. 

I added the additional items alphabetized by Item number; it looks like that is how they were sorted.

God bless your patience!


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 1, 2014)

Spreadsheet submitted...

Thank you, Karl


----------



## beck3906 (Jun 1, 2014)

Spreadsheet sent earlier today


----------



## Monty (Jun 1, 2014)

I have just updated the totals. We have over $4200 so the buy is a go. Unless I receive a lot more spread sheets before midnight tonight (which may require me to split the buy into 2 separate buys), everyone listed so far will be on this first buy. I'll post the final list in the morning and send out your confirmation order later tomorrow. Please send your Pay Pal payment within 24 hours of receiving it so I can get the order submitted to PSI ASAP.


----------



## Monty (Jun 2, 2014)

This buy is now closed to more participants.


----------



## kovalcik (Jun 2, 2014)

Darn, went away for the weekend and missed it.  Hopefully this will go smoothly and another will be offered soon.


----------



## Monty (Jun 2, 2014)

I was planning on having all the spread sheets checked and final amount ready by now. but when I woke up this morning, I wasn't feeling too good and just after I posted at 6:45 this morning, all broke loose and I couldn't stay out of the bathroom.:bulgy-eyes:
 Feeling better now. I hope to email everyone back a copy of their order with all payment info by 3PM this afternoon.
If everyone could get their PP payment to by by noon tomorrow, I could place the order with PSI tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 2, 2014)

Feel better. Coincidentally, my wife is in bed with similar symptoms...we had Mexican last night, but both ate the same exact thing (I didn't have the chips). Again, feel better.


----------



## Monty (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, right after I posted I was feeling better, it hit me again. Just woke up from a 2 hour nap. I'll try to get the sheets out sometime tonight, but in reality, it will most likely be tomorrow.
Sorry about the delay.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 2, 2014)

I told my wife Lori, and she asked,"Did you tell him I have the same thing?"
She can't get out of bed. 

Feel better.


----------



## theidlemind (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank You for doing this and thank you for your patience!


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## Monty (Jun 2, 2014)

OK, just finished sending everyone their SS to check over. As soon as I get everyone's PP payment, I'll send in the order.

Feeling better this evening. Think I'll go make me some cinnamon toast so my stomach won't be growling all night.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Jun 3, 2014)

PP'd you!!  Thanks for all your work on this Mannie.  Hope you and the misses are feeling better.  My grandkids got a bug last week that came on fast but lasted a week, hopefully yours will go as quickly as it came.


----------



## Dave Kartzman (Jun 3, 2014)

PP'ed you too last night. Hope you are feeling much better. Thanks for doing all this work for the group buy!

Dave


----------



## Monty (Jun 3, 2014)

Feeling back to normal this morning.
For those of you that wanted insurance, I found out I was looking at the wrong chart and charged you too much. I'll make the correction later this morning and refund the difference.


----------



## Monty (Jun 3, 2014)

OK, the refunds of the insurance overpayment have been made. 
We have 17 participants in this buy;
rrfd4
lwalden
Edward Cypher
ChrisN
cestmoi
beck3906
Robert Sherlock
Dave
Quality Pen
Karl 99
TonyL
randyrls
WalkOn
RDH79
Greg O'Sherwood
Monty
theidlemind

So far I have received payment from all but one who will be dropped if I do not receive their payment by tomorrow morning when I email the order to PSI.
The order total is $5355.65.


----------



## Monty (Jun 4, 2014)

Upon compiling the order, I found an error on the spread sheet. I will be contacting the 2 people involved this evening when I get home from work to confirm their order.


----------



## Monty (Jun 5, 2014)

Order was placed this morning.


----------



## Monty (Jun 6, 2014)

Received an email that the packages (2) shipped today. Scheduled delivery is Thursday, June 12.


----------



## Monty (Jun 12, 2014)

Guess what arrived today.
Have the grandkids this evening, so I'll check everything out ASAP and hope to have all the orders boxed and ready to mail on Monday.


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you Mannie


----------



## Monty (Jun 15, 2014)

Everything is boxed up and ready to go out in tomorrow's mail. Please check you order for accuracy as I had 6 extra kits. I double checked but it appeared to me that everyone's order was complete. If you are missing a kit or two, PM me what is missing and I'll forward them to you. On the off chance that PSI shipped double the amount of this particular kit, I will call PSI tomorrow and let them know whats up.

If you ordered the Deer Hunter   Bolt Action in Antique pewter or Antique brass, or the  Magnum Bolt   Action in Antique Copper, these are due in this week. I check with PSI on the status tomorrow and will ship your order when I receive them. 

IF you ordered the PKCHPEN3, the Diva Pen T/N & Rhodium ROSE, it is out of stock and has been discontinued. I will adjust your order accordingly.

We received a better price on a few of the kits. I will verify which ones and adjust your order if needed.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 15, 2014)

Gracias


----------



## randyrls (Jun 18, 2014)

Mannie;  I just got an email notification that the box is on it's way AND the delivery is TODAY!!!!!

Thanks for doing this for the members.


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 18, 2014)

The box arrived today and my order was complete.

Thank you


----------



## Monty (Jun 18, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> The box arrived today and my order was complete.
> 
> Thank you


That was quick.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 18, 2014)

Received mine at 1pm today. All items were present. Thank you again!


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 18, 2014)

Recieved mine today. Didn't have time to go through it yet.


----------



## WalkOn (Jun 18, 2014)

Mine made it here.  Thanks again Mannie.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Jun 18, 2014)

Mannie got mine today everything is correct.  Thanks for doing all this.  Must have been a pain sorting everything once again you did an awesome job.


----------



## RDH79 (Jun 18, 2014)

Got mine. Thank You!!
Super Job!!


----------



## theidlemind (Jun 18, 2014)

Got mine today too. Very fast. 
Thank you again for doing this, I truly appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Monty (Jun 18, 2014)

I just finished sending out the final spreadsheets to everyone noting how much of a refund you have coming. Please let me know if you want me to send you the refund or if you want me to donate it to IAP.


----------



## Monty (Jun 22, 2014)

By now everyone should have received their order and confirmed that it is correct. Since no one seems to have been short kits, except the two of you that have back ordered kits, I will contact PSI tomorrow and make arrangements to return the extra kits that were sent.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey Mannie, I recently got back and picked up my stuff. I was out of town so the post office had it.

Thanks for doing it.


----------



## Dave Kartzman (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Mannie...

the mailman delivered the box today. I was on vacation for the last few weeks. Many thanks.

Dave


----------

